# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố mẹo!!!!!

## fidd

Có một đòn gánh để buộc trên một hòn đá (có tác dụng đơn giản tương tự cân rô-béc-van). Bên phải đòn gánh, để một quả dưa nặng 2kg. Bên trái đòn gánh, để một tảng băng (nước đá) cũng nặng 2 kg. Để đòn gánh thăng bằng. Hỏi sau 30' nữa, đòn gánh sẽ nghiêng về bên nào?

----------


## vietglobal

*Trả lời*

chắc là nghiêng về bên phải, vì trái dưc đâu có tan chảy được

----------


## yeuyeu90

*Bổ sung hehe..*

Đòn gánh không nghiêng về bên nào hết, vì bị buộc trên hòn đá mà, với lại dưa và tảng băng chỉ để hai bên thôi chứ đâu có gánh.

----------


## doken

Có ai giải hok?:a::a::a::a::a:

----------


## vipthuhuongictu

*Trả lời*

Mình trả lời rồi đó. Phải nói đúng sai thì mới biết đường trả lời tiếp chứ?? Mà có gợi ý gì hong vậy???

----------


## kitelag

Mình nghỉ cân sẽ thăng bằng vì nc đá tan cân bị lêch kéo theo trái dưa rớt xuống [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## daikin

Đòn gánh chẳng nghiêng về bên nào vì ở đây chỉ nói là để 1 quả Dưa bên phải và một tảng Băng bên trái đòn gánh chứ có phải buộc vào đòn gánh đâu, vậy nên sau 30p hay lâu hơn nữa thì vẫn thế.

----------


## vietshiro

Sai rồi, chưa ai đúng hết á. Post lên wá trời diễn đàn mà cò ai trả lời đúng đâu.

----------


## quy263

*Trả lời*




> Có một đòn gánh để buộc trên một hòn đá (có tác dụng đơn giản tương tự cân rô-béc-van). Bên phải đòn gánh, để một quả dưa nặng 2kg. Bên trái đòn gánh, để một tảng băng (nước đá) cũng nặng 2 kg. Để đòn gánh thăng bằng. Hỏi sau 30' nữa, đòn gánh sẽ nghiêng về bên nào?


 Hong nghiêng về bên nào, bên trái, bên phải đều không đúng vậy chắc là đòn gánh sẽ nghiêng về bên dưới????

----------


## messi

> Mình nghỉ cân sẽ thăng bằng vì nc đá tan cân bị lêch kéo theo trái dưa rớt xuống [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


Đố mẹo mà vậy thì dễ quá không nhỉ ?
Nắng thế này đá ko tan mới lạ:lick::lick:

----------


## tebaogoc

Mình nghĩ sau 30' (mà với cái thời tiết này chắc hok cần tới 1' là có kết quả rùi,:a[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] cái cân sẽ nghiêng về phía cục đá vì khi đá tan dần trọng lượng sẽ nhẹ hơn quả dưa nên cân nghiêng về phía quả dưa làm quả dưa rớt xuống, sau đó cân sẽ nghiêng về lại phía cục đá vì đá chưa tan hết. Hok đúng nữa thì mình chào thua!:whistling:

----------


## Hai

Xin thưa rằng chẳng nghiêng về bên nào hết. vì Tảng băng ( nước đá) đó được đặt trong một cái túi mà. Đúng ko ???

----------


## ndk2303

> Xin thưa rằng chẳng nghiêng về bên nào hết. vì Tảng băng ( nước đá) đó được đặt trong một cái túi mà. Đúng ko ???


 Ủa, câu đố có nhắc tới cái túi hả bạn?:a:
Chủ Topic đâu rùi? Cho nhận xét về câu trả lời đi chứ![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## leanhseomxh

chẳng nghiên về bên nào vì đòn gánh được buộc vào hòn đá chứ có để cân bằng tự do đâu mà nghiên

----------

